# William Perkins on the baptism and temptation of Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 4, 2021)

... _The use._ In that Christ is no sooner baptized, but he is presently tempted, we learn; that all those who are truly baptized into Christ must make account to be tempted, and prepare for a combat with the Devil, even through the whole course of their lives: for if Satan durst be so bold as to encounter with Christ Jesus the head of the Church after his baptism, then doubtless he will not spare any of his members who are but weak & sinful men. Again, in baptism a man gives up his name unto God, promising therein for ever to renounce all service to the Devil, the flesh and the world; and contrariwise to believe in God, and to serve him; and this vow being thus made, it is the will of God he should be tempted, that in the school of temptation he might learn to practise his baptism. ...

For more, see William Perkins on the baptism and temptation of Christ.


----------

